# New Photo Website..Advise pls



## kanmai (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all,

this is my new photo website Download Free High Resolution Photography,Professional Photos,Royalty Free Images and FreePhotos please advise to make the site better..!!!!!!!!

Thanks

Share your suggesstions please


----------



## kanmai (Jan 20, 2009)

comments please.!!!


----------



## sarahp (Jan 21, 2009)

It seems easy enough to use and well organized.  Are you waiting for feedback before putting up more images, or is what's there everything you've got?


----------



## kanmai (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm waiting for feedback..I have lot of photos waiting for upload..But before that I need some Experts advise...

Please help me out this


----------



## kanmai (Feb 14, 2009)

anybody out there..to give suggesstions....?


----------

